# Hahahaha !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

_______I couldn't stop chuckling over this pic....sick but funny__________________


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

:roflmao:Where did you see that Don?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great !! I put that on my facebook page. That ought to get some laughs.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Our cat surprisingly hasn't ended up like that, the few houses on our road and not much traffic he'll wait for a vehicle and at the last second jump out in front to cross the road-- have heard lots of tires grabbing gravel trying not to hit him, he's getting up there in age so I don't know if thats part of the aging process?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:clapclap:I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My favorite kind of cat! I'll take 3!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Flat cat that's the best kind. I've only ever liked one cat, and he thought he was a dog.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Every time I see one along the road I tell the kids....awww look, he is taking a nap.


----------

